# Windows XTEST ?



## gnom69 (10. Jan 2007)

Hi
ich lese benutzte schon zeit längerem ein Tutorial und versuche zeit ein paar Tagen 
etwas mit der class Robot zu machen und nichts funktioniert jedes mal die gleiche Meldung:

"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 
	Unhandled exception type AWTException"

Ich konnte keine Lösung finden und dann habe ich plötzlich gefunden das windows die Standarderweiterung XTEST benötigt leider konnte ich nichts dazu finden also frage ich hier.

Ich benutzte Windows XP.






Der Satz den ich gefunden habe:
"
Für die Steuerung auf der Rechnerseite sind insbesondere unter Unix-Systemen beim netzwerkfähigen X-Window-System (X11) einige Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Hier sind Rechte erforderlich, um auf der unteren Ebene Ereignisse platzieren zu können. Ein X-Window-System benötigt hierfür die aktivierte Standarderweiterung             XTEST 2.2.                        Verletzt die aktuelle Architektur diese Vorgaben, so wird während der Konstruktion eines Robot-Objekts eine AWTException ausgelöst.
"
Und hier der Code:

```
import java.awt.Robot; 
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
class bot
{
	public static void main(String[] args) {
	Robot rob = new Robot();
rob.keyPress( KeyEvent.VK_SHIFT );
rob.keyPress( KeyEvent.VK_U );
rob.keyPress( 'I' );
rob.keyPress( '0' ); rob.keyPress( '0' ); rob.keyPress( '7' );
rob.keyRelease( KeyEvent.VK_SHIFT );
rob.keyPress( KeyEvent.VK_ENTER );

}}
```


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

Der Fehler sollte doch leicht zu verstehen sein:
Du fängst die Exception die möglicherweise auftritt weder auf, noch wirfst du sie weiter.
Als Folge davon meckert der Compiler.
Lösung:
Try/Catch Block  :roll:


----------



## gnom69 (10. Jan 2007)

Danke für die Schnelle Hilfe, funktioniert


----------

